# Pigeons Singing?



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

I was doing some yard work this after noon. I heard Domino go, wooo, wooo, wooo (not to be confused with waaa-wa wooo for possession). Usually, they do this to let the flock know of something approaching but in a deeper voice. Other male birds began chiming in. Gerodi and Ichabod which usually have lower voices were going wooo, wooo, wooo in the name note. Soon all the male pigeons were doing this together in unison, and this went on for about 5 minutes. 

Do other pigeons do this? I guess it was very similar behaviorally to how wolves howl. I don't know what else to call it right now, other than singing.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

treebeard said:


> I was doing some yard work this after noon. I heard Domino go, wooo, wooo, wooo (not to be confused with waaa-wa wooo for possession). Usually, they do this to let the flock know of something approaching but in a deeper voice. Other male birds began chiming in. Gerodi and Ichabod which usually have lower voices were going wooo, wooo, wooo in the name note. Soon all the male pigeons were doing this together in unison, and this went on for about 5 minutes.
> 
> Do other pigeons do this? I guess it was very similar behaviorally to how wolves howl. I don't know what else to call it right now, other than singing.


I used to whistle around my birds a lot (habit from growing up with parrots.) Edmund (ringneck dove) took an interest and began cooing as high pitched as he could until his voice broke. He kept trying and trying and it seemed that he was trying to "sing" with me. He never quite got it, and looked a bit disappointed. I felt bad and sing/hum to him and the other birds instead now. Sometimes they will coo while I hum, but usually they just relax.

So, I can see where they might coo together.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

treebeard said:


> I was doing some yard work this after noon. I heard Domino go, wooo, wooo, wooo (not to be confused with waaa-wa wooo for possession). Usually, they do this to let the flock know of something approaching but in a deeper voice. Other male birds began chiming in. Gerodi and Ichabod which usually have lower voices were going wooo, wooo, wooo in the name note. Soon all the male pigeons were doing this together in unison, and this went on for about 5 minutes.
> 
> Do other pigeons do this? I guess it was very similar behaviorally to how wolves howl. I don't know what else to call it right now, other than singing.


my flock does that (or what Im guessing is the same without hearing it) in the morning at sunrise. I have no idea what it really means,other than what my human mind think it does.


----------

